# Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nayhan Medical College



## szBOY (Nov 11, 2011)

hey guys. i got accepted at sheikh zayed. can you guys tell me about the faculty, repute and stuff?


----------



## doc.to.be (Nov 9, 2011)

It a well reputed college.. If u get admission.. Never leave it... It has a good affiliated hospital too.


----------



## doc.to.be (Nov 9, 2011)

The staff there is also good .. And experienced.


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

don't let it go.....its the best ...and congragulations!!!! #wink 
Btw hv dey displayed their 2nd list???


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Second merit list of Sheikh Zayed:

Second Merit List


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

ohhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!#shocked
yarrrrr! i got in it with 79 position
now what should i do ? shalamar or sheikh zaied


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> ohhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!#shocked
> yarrrrr! i got in it with 79 position
> now what should i do ? shalamar or sheikh zaied



If i were you I would go for Sheikh zayed. But its your decision at the end of the day.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

i am so much confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#sad


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

Calm down it'll be okay. Take a day or two to think about it and then make your decision


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

i only have two days naaa 
21st is the last date to deposit the fee!


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh acha. Vaesae i got into SZ too. But i already submitted the fees


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

ohh! so it means if i choose sz you will be with me


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

haha definetly


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> ohh! so it means if i choose sz you will be with me


CONGRATZ & advice from my side is;

don't rely on biased suggestions............do meet some seniors in Sheikh Zyaed &

consult doctors in teaching profession> then make your decision.:happy:


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

anas90 said:


> CONGRATZ & advice from my side is;
> 
> don't rely on biased suggestions............do meet some seniors in Sheikh Zyaed &
> 
> consult doctors in teaching profession> then make your decision.:happy:


yup! thats a good opinion.


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

hey i got into shiekh zayed too and payed the fees...
but there is a problem, they want a long list of things after you submit the fees, one of which is IBCC certificate, i.e they want your documents to be verified from IBCC..
anyone knows the procedure?


----------



## szBOY (Nov 11, 2011)

ok. thanks alot guys. so i guess i'll see a couple of you in college.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

szBOY said:


> ok. thanks alot guys. so i guess i'll see a couple of you in college.


hey! do you know about the commencement of classes???
any confirm date?


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

1st december
thats what they told me, but is subject to change


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

ok.


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

now that you have submitted the fees, you will have to make two affidavits and a get an IBCC document verification voucher along with some other stuff written on the admission letter..!!
the trip to lahore board, IBCC office is the hard part..=/


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

whats an IBCC certificate? do fsc students also need to submit it?
and i called a guy at sheikhzayed and he said that affidavit is not so important!
tommorow is the last date of submission and he said just come and submit fsc and matric certificates


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> whats an IBCC certificate? do fsc students also need to submit it?
> and i called a guy at sheikhzayed and he said that affidavit is not so important!
> tommorow is the last date of submission and he said just come and submit fsc and matric certificates


Hey Saher, saw your post at one of our college's page.. There are a lot of replies there, that you might want to check out... 

BTW, IBCC is not for you. It is for A and O level students. Affidavit is a must, but if your father holds any influence, it can be submitted later.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

haha yup!! i posted there! i was so confused!
was just collecting opinions of others =)


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh God I hate going to that IBCC place :/
I submitted my certificates today. But the lady there said that I can submit the IBCC certificate as soon as i get it.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

yup! i also didn't submit my all documents! she said that i can submit in a day or two!


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

it is compulsory for FSc students too...
i submitted my other documents, the only thing left is that verification IBCC thing.
yeah you can submit it later, but its always good if "aaj ka kaam kul per mat daalo" and get over with it.
its not a certificate, they just need that payment bill of that verification.


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

i myself am an O-level A-level student, so am not 100% sure about the Fsc verification of documents.
you might want to ask the college and be sure, if you are from Fsc.


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

I always assumed that the verification was for O/A level students only but I'm not sure either.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

ZainZaidi said:


> it is compulsory for FSc students too...
> i submitted my other documents, the only thing left is that verification IBCC thing.
> yeah you can submit it later, but its always good if "aaj ka kaam kul per mat daalo" and get over with it.
> its not a certificate, they just need that payment bill of that verification.


Fsc students have nothing to do with IBCC. It is only a requirement for A and O level students for IBCC equivalence.


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

its not about the equivalence, its about the verification of SSC and HSSC mark sheets by IBCC..
what they do exactly is attest the mark sheet for rs.200 , and it would be verified.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

ZainZaidi said:


> its not about the equivalence, its about the verification of SSC and HSSC mark sheets by IBCC..
> what they do exactly is attest the mark sheet for rs.200 , and it would be verified.


For attestation, you can even go to any 21 grade government employ, they have special rights to attest.


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

dude you are not getting the point...its not the attestation that they want to see, they just need to see that 400rs, payed bill receipt.. !!


----------



## szBOY (Nov 11, 2011)

classes start on 12th december.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

so the period of boriat is extended!
hmm 12th sept!
and what about orientation and white coat ceremony ?


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

i think the white coat day and the orientation are pretty much the same thing here.


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

hey szboy, are you sure the classes will start on 12th?
i got in too, but still i have not been informed of the classes yet?


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

Wasn't SZ supposed to call us regarding when the classes would start and all. Has anyone been called yet ?


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

yes they were supposed to call, i don't know about the rest but i haven't been called yet.
According to szBOY the classes start on 12th, dun know about his source.


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

Same here I haven't been called either. We'll just have to wait and see then I guess.


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

hmm right, just keep on with the patience =)


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

hey, its been too late now, has anyone been contacted regarding the classes?


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

ZainZaidi said:


> hey, its been too late now, has anyone been contacted regarding the classes?


I know right! I rang them up yesterday the lady on the phone said that the white coat ceremony would be on Sunday and classes will start from Monday. Apparently the time for the white coat ceremony hadn't been decided yet. I'll call again tomorrow and confirm the timings for the ceremony.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey guys what were your detailed marks?need to know to get in to med school in 2012.thanks


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

The white coat ceremony is now on Saturday at 2pm/ I just called SZ and thats what they said.


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

yeah i got a letter too in the morning..!!
it says that the white coat ceremony is tomorrow at 2pm.
No mention about the duration of the ceremony.
i just hope they give out the white coats themselves because i cant find my mine..=P


----------



## fappinpotter (Nov 30, 2011)

can students with sindh's domicile apply to sheikh khalifa bin zayed uni as well?


----------



## maryam.19 (Mar 23, 2012)

hey since alot of people who posted in this thread got in SZ , i want you guys to give me information regarding the entrance test. what is the test based on( fsc or a-level)? is there any negative marking? what is the difficulty level? any tips? :?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

*Hey*

I got 78.8% agrgt
is there any chances for me in SkZMC on federal seat??


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

any one having authentic news about the test of SZ...em really worried how to prepare for the test???


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm a foreigner applying to sheikh zayed using sat II so I don't have to take the aptitude test. But I do need some info on the schedule of admissions. Around when will the first merit list come out? Is it the same for the foreign list?


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey I got into skbzmdc too. But the problem is that I got into FUMC Isb too. Now I can't decide which one to opt for. Please help?


----------

